# Stud Service?



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

What are the chances I'd find someone with a registered Nigerian Dwarf stud willing to bring him to my place (since I have no real transport for my doe) for a driveway breeding? 

Should I be hitting up TGS Breeder Directory or Craigslist or something? Recommendations? 

Btw, I wouldn't need the stud until April-June.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you might be able to get someone to come out -- but you will need to pay for their travel expenses as well as the stud service. 

who are you looking to breed?


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm an idiot, that should read May-June.

We'd be breeding Calypso. She's almost the size of her dam now and would be about 11 months old at the breeding. She came into heat last month. Her NMGA registration is pending (if that matters). She was purchased from a CAE, CL and Johne's Negative herd, but I'd retest if it was required by the stud owner.

I'm willing to pay travel expenses and obviously, the stud fee. I'm looking for an unrelated stud, as opposed to using the new buckling this year, because I'd like to retain her daughters and obviously wouldn't want to mate their father back to them.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Most people rather not do that, but if you ask some breeders near you with a buck you'd be interested you could ask and see if that's a possibility. Maybe you could just lease a buck from someone for a month or two? Most breeders like to have the doe come to them for any kind of service, but if you see a buck you like don't hesitate to ask...you may be surprised.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh and you could search www.goatfinder.com ....your local craigslist....even try google.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Leasing could be an option, as Kylee said, most breeders prefer to have the doe visit the buck.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Could anyone give me details on leasing? I've already spoken to Stacey about bringing does down... but I've also found a lady closer with RunAround's lines, so that's an option too. I'm not sure if she'd lease or what, but any info on it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I'd just drop the doe off. I know I wouldnt let my buck go anywhere- even to a breeder I trusted and know well, I guess I'm just paranoid, but I'd hate for something to happen to him. But I suppose its the same dropping a doe off for a day or two


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I lease out my bucks fairly often. It works out well but I am VERY picky about where they go so expect that -- seems like you take wonderful care of your goats and that is a plus when looking for a stud. 

Last week, I brought Storm home from the farm and dropped him off at a lady's place to stay for two months. She lives about 10 minutes from me, so I didn't mind at all dropping him off at her place. Also gave me a chance to see what kind of place he'd be in (super nice!!) He's visiting "big girls".  

Our contract states what is required of the doe owner (2x daily feeding of hay/a little grain, fresh water, and brief exams over the body). Nothing bad has happened yet and I always make sure they have my phone # and all contact info, just in case. I de-worm before he leaves and when he comes back - make sure the herd is recently tested negative for all disease, etc. . .

Sorry for the rambling -- guess I could've just said that you may find someone to do this for you.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't mind the rambling  I was asking for the gist of it anyways. That's good to know. 

Is pricing the same for driveway breeding as leasing? I've only spoken to one breeder about it, so I can't say I have any experience in that department.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I would think leasing would be cheaper. I've seen a 45 day lease for $100 plus $5 per service memo. (This farm offers that: http://www.goldenbrookfarm.com/index.htm don't know if they are close to you.) that is a very reasonable, more so if you have more does to breed.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Wish it was that easy! We don't have many ND breeders around here to make new lines...we want our own buck!


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

My does tend to shut down heats as it's coming late spring/early summer. Don't know if I'm just an exception, but the longer days seem to do a number on my girls' cycling.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

How far are you from these guys, Hunter?
https://sites.google.com/site/destinygrovesfarm/Home


----------

